# Loose Hitch Ball



## JLAnderson (Sep 13, 2008)

We were coupling up our 2008 31RQS on Sunday to head back from a weekend camping trip when I noticed just a tiny bit of movement between the ball and the hitch head as I was lowering the trailer tongue (the hitch stud flexed back slightly, opening a hairline gap near the front of where the shoulder of the hitch ball butts up to the ball mount - sorry, no pictures). I raised the tongue back up and checked the ball tightness as well as I could by hand; I also eyeballed the lock nut, and decided that the rig was probably OK for the trip home (which was uneventful).

On Monday afternoon, I took the hitch mount to a local hitch shop and had them snug it up. The nut was fairly loose; at the same time, the folks tightened up the ball mount adjustment bolts (on the sides of the head).

We've probably put around 10,000 miles on the camper and the hitch since the dealer installed the mount; I believe it had been properly tightened on installation. My guess is that this was something that worked itself loose over time. At least, checking the hitch will now be something I'll have done once every year or two. It wasn't a piece of equipment I gave much thought to.

Any how, I just thought it might be something that we all should keep an eye on once in a while. I believe that there have been other threads on this in the past, but I thought a reminder wouldn't hurt.

Kudos to Sub Trailer Service, Inc in Villa Park, IL for helping me out. I sure don't own a wrench that big!


----------



## doneldo (Oct 24, 2010)

now that all's torqued well, a good way to keep an easy eye on it all is to take some white enamel and a thin artist's brush, and brush on alignment marks on all bolt heads, nuts, etc. -- if the torque starts to loosen, you'll be able to see it easily since the the brushed on marks will separate, becoming misaligned --


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

doneldo said:


> now that all's torqued well, a good way to keep an easy eye on it all is to take some white enamel and a thin artist's brush, and brush on alignment marks on all bolt heads, nuts, etc. -- if the torque starts to loosen, you'll be able to see it easily since the the brushed on marks will separate, becoming misaligned --


Fingernail polish is also a good choice to use for this also.


----------



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

I would like to add this,you can use a Loctite product called retaining compund.It works as liquid retainer that hardens and helps keep fasteners in there place instead of completely coming off,just a little extra cheap insurance.I will post up the part# once I get back to work on Monday.


----------

